#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Помогите найти перевод "монламов".

## Судхана

Уважаемые форумчане!
Помогите,пожалуйста,найти перевод с тибетского (если таковой существует) молитв-благопожеланий(тиб.smon-lam rnam-brgyad).
Очень нужно!

----------


## Судхана

rnam-brgyad означает "восемь",нужны переводы восьми текстов,известные под общим названием "Монлам нам-гье".
Список названий этих восьми выглядит так:
1.bzang-spyod smon-lam
2.byams-pa'i smon-lam
3.spyod-'jug smon-lam (10-я глава "Бодхичарья-аватары")
4.smon-lam thog-mtha'-ma
5.bde-ba-can du skye ba'i smon-lam
6.ji-srid thub mchog
7.byams-pa'i sku-gzugs
8.bde-chen lhun-grub

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.04.2009)

----------


## Buural

Джампей кузук:

----------

Bagira (27.12.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.04.2009), Судхана (21.04.2009)

----------


## Гелег

ЗАНЧО МОНЛАМ и ДЕВАЧЕНДУ ЧЖЕВИ МОНЛАМ

----------

Dondhup (22.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.04.2009), Судхана (22.04.2009)

----------


## Судхана

Спасибо большое, Buural и Гелег!
Гелег,можно узнать,кто осуществлял выложенные вами переводы?

----------


## Гелег

Занчо монлам из книги, изданной в Улан-Удэ в 2007 изд-вом Бэлиг, переводчик - Лудандагбын Баяр
Деваченду кьеби монлам - из книги Гуру-йога Будды Шакьямуни, Улан-Удэ, 1999, переводчик - Урабханов Жаргал

----------

Судхана (23.04.2009)

----------


## Судхана

С оставшимися четырьмя(без Чой-чжуг монлама) никто не поможет?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Точнее представленный монлам о рождении в Девачене перевел тибетолог Пупышев в Улан-Удэ, не Жаргал

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

*Доржик*,
можете выложить эти тексты в виде файлов?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Три монлама выложенных Доржиком в виде RTF-файлов и используемый тибетский шрифт.

----------

Homer (30.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сутра «Благопожелания о рождении в Сукхавати», сочиненная Всеведущим Праджня Дхваджа Шри Бхадрой

@#// ñon.lm.m[a.ys.yovs.su.RJXogs.pai.m[us/
МОНЛАМ ТАЙЕ ЙОНСУ ДЗОГПЭЙ ТУЙ/
/\&ogs.bcur.bZUgs.pai.svs.ís.[ms.cd.Åis/ 
ЧОГЧУР ШУГПЭЙ САНГЕ ТАМЧЭ КИ
/yon.tn.bSVgs.pai.\,ev.b.bRJod.pai.Ziv./
ЙОНТЭН НГАГПЭЙ ТЕНБА ДЖОПЭЙ ШИН/ 
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВАЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Чистая земля, созданная силой безграничных пожеланий Амитабхи/ Чьи достоинства гирляндами восхвалений прославляются/ Всеми буддами, пребывающими в десяти сторонах/ Да будет обретено чудесное рождение в Сукхавати/

/RKv.gfis.gcxo.bo.aod.dpg.med.mgon.dv./    
КАННЬИ ЦОБО ОПАГМЕ ГОН ДАН           
/µYn.rs.gzigs.dbv.m[u.]en.[ob.l.sogs/
ЧЭНРЭ ЗИГВАН ТУЧЕН ТОБЛА СОГ
/svs.ís.b&v.sems.dpg.med.bZUgs.pai.Ziv./ 
САНГЕ ДЖАНСЕМ ПАГМЕ ШУГПЭЙ ШИН    
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВАЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ

Чистая земля, где пребывают Руководитель двуногих/ Защитник Амитабха, Авалокитешвара, Обретший великую силу/ И другие бесчисленные будды и бодхисаттвы/ Да будет обретено xxx/

/lg.m[il.∑r.mfm.rin.]en.s.gZiai.≥ev./      
ЛАГТИЛЬ ТАРНЯМ РИНЧЕН САШИ ТЕНГ/ 
/[ms.cd.gser.Çi.d+.bs.q&b.ÇUr.civ./
ТАМЧЭ СЕРГИ ДРАБЭ КЯБГЬУР ЧИНГ
/vo.m]xr.pd(o.mv.pos.gv.bai.Ziv./            
НГОЦАР ПАДМО МАНПОЙ ГАНБЭЙ ШИНГ/   
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВАЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ

Чистая земля, где поверхность из драгоценностей ровная/ Как ладонь, повсеместно украшена золотыми сетями/ Заполненная восхитительными лотосами всех видов/ Да будет xxx/

/pd(o.re.reai.úe.mo.dg.l.yv./ 
ПАДМО РЕРЕЙ ЦЕМО ДАГЛА ЯНГ 
/dpg.med.aod.a\,os.aod.zer.ù.]xogs.Åis/
ПАГМЕ ОТРОЙ ОЗЕР НАЦОГ КИ
/bde.gQegs.∂*l.p.dpg.med.aÇed.pai.Ziv./     
ДЕШЕГ ТРУЛПА ПАГМЕ ГЕПИ ШИНГ/            
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВАЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Чистая земля, где из верхушки каждого лотоса исходит/  Необозримый свет, разноцветными лучами безгранично/ Распространяющий бесчисленные эманации Сугат/ Да будет xxx/ 

/LJon.Qiv.ù.]xogs.rin.]en.bdUn.ls.g+Ub/ 
ДЖОНШИН НАЦОГ РИНЧЕН ДУНЛЭДУБ/
/q.dog.db&ibs.legs.mjxes.Qiv.b∑.n.ò*g
КАДОГ ЙИБЛЕГ ДЗЕШИН ТАНА ДУГ
/sFn.pai.º.db&vs.\&ogs.bcur.ºogs.pai.Ziv./  /bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
НЬЭНПИ ДАЯНГ ЧОГЧУР ДОГПИ ШИНГ/  ДЕВАЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ

Чистая земля, где растут всеисполняющие деревья из семи видов драгоценностей/ Цвета и формы превосходно красивы и приятны для созерцания/ Мелодичные звуки исходят в десять сторон/ Да будет xxx/

/b&.]xogs.≤m.mv.bde.gQegs.∂*l.pai.b&/      
ДЖАЦОГ НАМАН ДЕШЕГ ТРУЛПЭЙ ДЖА/ 
/ù.]xogs.º.îd.sFn.pr.ºogs.b&ed.civ./
НАЦОГ ДАКЭ НЬЭНПАР ДОГДЖЕЧИН
/kUn.Çis.mgon.po.RJes.su.d+n.pai.Ziv./         
КУНГИ ГОНПО ДЖЕЙСУ ДЭНПЭЙ ШИНГ/     
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВАЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Чистая земля, где множество птиц различных видов – проявления Сугат/ Поют разнообразными мелодичными голосами/ Всем напоминая о Защитнике Амитабхе/ Да будет xxx/

/]u.k)Uv.fms.dga.d+i.m]og.≤ms.dv.∏n/ 
ЧУЛУНГ НЯМГА ДРИЧОГ НАМДАН ДЭН/  
/íl.bai.yon.tn.dpg.med.º.sogs.kUn/     
ГЯЛВЭЙ ЙОНТЭН ПАГМЕ ДРАСОГ КУН
/©g.tU.íUn.mi.a]d.pr.ºogs.pai.Ziv./        
ТАГТУ ГЬУНМИ ЧЭПАР ДОГПИ ШИНГ/     
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВАЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ

Чистая земля, где восхитительные реки, исполненные благоухающими ароматами/ Своим звучанием непрерывно провозглашают/ Безграничные достоинства Победоносных/  xxx/

/gser.Çi.mdog.cn.û.mi.[ms.cd.Åis/        
СЕРГИ ДОГЧЭН ЛХАМИ ТАМЧЭ КИ/   
/ù.]xogs.gos.Çon.rin.]en.bín.Çis.∂s/
НАЦОГ ГОЙГЬОН РИНЧЕН ГЬЭНГИ ТРЭ
/dm.]os.dga.bde.dpg.med.ab&Uv.pai.Ziv./    
ДАМЧОЙ ГАДЕ ПАГМЕ ДЖУНПИ ШИНГ/   
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВА ЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Чистая земля - источник святой Дхармы, безграничных счастья и радости/ Где божества и люди, обладающие золотым цветом тел/ Носят разнообразные одежды украшенные драгоценностями/ xxx/

/zs.dv.gos.dv.ml.].ñn.≤ms.dv./ 
ЗЭДАН ГОЙДАН МАЛЧА МЭНАМДАН/ 
/]os.gos.û*v.bzed.rin.]en.qv.p.sogs/
ЧОЙГОЙ ЛХУНЗЕ РИНЧЕН КАНПА СОГ
/yid.l.bsm.p.cxm.Çis.ab&Uv.pai.Ziv./         
ЙИЛА САМПА ЦАМГИ ДЖУНПИ ШИНГ/       
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВА ЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Чистая земля, где благодаря помыслу появляются/ Еда и одежда, постельные принадлежности и лекарства/ Дхармовые одежды, чаши и драгоценные дома/ xxx/

/gdUg.dv.íl.m]xn.l.sogs.m]od.pai.]xogs/    
ДУГДАНГ ГЬЯЛЦЭН ЛАСОГ ЧОПЭЙ ЦОГ/       
/yid.l.bsm.p.cxm.Çis.ci.adod.kUn/
ЙИЛА САМПА ЦАМГЬИ ЧИДО КУН
/mgon.poai.ñon.lm.≥obs.Åis.ab&Uv.pai.Ziv./     
ГОНПОЙ МОНЛАМ ТОБКЬИ ДЖУНПЭЙ ШИНГ/ 
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВА ЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Чистая земля, где силой благопожеланий Защитника Амитабхи/ Просто в силу помысла появляется все, что ни пожелаешь/ Драгоценный зонт, Знамя победы и множество других подношений/ xxx/

/û.yi.mig.dv.û.yi.≤.b.dv./               
ЛХАЙИ МИГДАН ЛХАЙИ НАВА ДАНГ 
/SVon.Çi.gns.dv.b)o.g+os.mqs.p.m]og
НГОНГЬИ НЭЙДАН ЛОДРОЙ КЭЙПА ЧОГ
/öU.a\,Ul.≥obs.≤ms.m&Ur.dU.[ob.pai.Ziv./       
ДЗУТРУЛ ТОБНАМ НЮРДУ ТОБПЭЙ ШИНГ 
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВА ЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Чистая земля, где быстро достигаются/ Божественный глаз и божественное ухо, превосходная мудрость/ Память прошлых мест жизни и другие сверхъестественные силы/ xxx/

/a]i.bai.]xe.n.svs.ís.b&e.b.\,g                  
ЧИБЭЙ ЦЕНА САНГЬЕ ДЖЕВА ТРАГ           
/dgU.bcu.ú.dgUs.mvon.dU.luv.b≥n.ns/
ГУЧУ ЦАГЬУ НГОНДУ ЛУНТЭН НЭ

/svs.ís.≥ov.gi.dÇes.pai.\&g.ìov.b/     
САНГЬЕ ТОНГИ ГЬЕПЭЙ ЧАГКЬОН ВА/         
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВА ЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Пусть во время смерти девяносто девять миллионов будд/ Воочию преподадут пророчества/ Тысяча будд с радостью протянут руку/ И будет обретено чудесное рождение в Сукхавати/

/bdg.sogs.sems.cn.a]i.bai.dUs.Åi.]xe/      
ДАГСОГ СЕМЧЭН ЧИБЭЙ ДУЙКИ ЦЕ/             
/ad+en.m]og.]os.Åi.íl.po.aod.dpg.med/
ДЕНЧОГ ЧОКЬИ ГЬЯЛПО ОПАГМЕ
/dge.s)ov.bí.\,g.]xogs.Åis.yovs.bîor.te/     
ГЕЛОНГ ГЬЯТРАГ ЦОГКЬИ ЙОНКОР ТЕ/      
/búe.bs.bdg.gi.mdUn.dU.b&on.ÇUr.cig
ЦЕБЭ ДАГГИ ДУНДУ ДЖОНГЬУР ЧИГ
Во время смерти моей и других живых существ/ Высший Наставник Царь Дхармы Амитабха/ Окруженный собранием сотен бхикшу/ Из сострадания пусть придет и пребудет перед нами/

/mgon.po.aqor.bcs.bdg.gis.m[ov.ns.Åv./ 
ГОНПО КОРЧЭ ДАГГИ ТОНГНЭ КЯНГ     
/sems.cn.dga.adod.dpg.med.b&ed.p.dv./
СЕМЧЭН ГАДО ПАГМЕ ДЖЕПА ДАНГ
/d+n.p.mi.fms.îd.cig.de.fid.l/           
ДЭНПА МИНЯМ КЭЧИГ ДЕНЬИ ЛА           
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВАЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Пусть когда мы увидим Защитника окруженного свитой/ в наших умах породится безграничная радость/ и без ослабления памятования в одно мгновение/ Пусть обретем чудесное xxx/

/ajig.©en.dbv.\&Ug.íl.bai.b&in.r)bs.dv./ 
ДЖИГТЕН ВАНЧУГ ГЬЯЛВЭЙ ДЖИНЛАБДАН 
/]os.Åi.ab&Uv.gns.ñon.lm.m[u.≥obs.dv./
ЧОКЬИ ДЖУННЭ МОНЛАМ ТУТОБДАН/
/aod.dpg.med.pai.bden.pai.b&in.r)bs.Åis/                  
ОПАГ МЕПЭЙ ДЕНПЭЙ ДЖИНЛАБ КЬИ/            
/bde.b.cn.dU.böUs.te.îYe.br.Qog
ДЕВАЧЭНДУ ДЗЮТЕ КЕБАР ШОГ
Благословением Победоносного Владыки мира/ Мощью благопожелательной молитвы – источника дхарм/ Благословением истины Амитабхи/ Да будет обретено xxx/

/dge.b.gv.bsgs.]en.poai.b&in.r)bs.dv./     
ГЕБА ГАНСАГ ЧЕНПОЙ ДЖИНЛАБ ДАНГ 
/aod.gsl.\&g.í.]en.poai.b&in.r)bs.dv./
ОСЭЛ ЧАГЬЯ ЧЕНПОЙ ДЖИНЛАБ ДАНГ
/dkon.m]og.gsum.Çi.bden.pai.b&in.r)bs.Åis/   
КОНЧОГ СУМГИ ДЕНПЭЙ ДЖИНЛАБ КЬИ 
/ñon.lm.adi.dg.m&Ur.dU.ag+Ub.pr.Qog 
МОНЛАМ ДИДАГ НЮРДУ ДУБПАР ШОГ
Благословением большого накопления благой кармы/ Благословением ясного света махамудры/ Благословением истины Трех Драгоценностей/ Да свершатся быстро эти благопожелания/

Так  сочинено Всеведущим Еше Гялцен Пэлзангпо

----------

